# Garden Furniture



## robc

Hi All,

I am on the look out for yet more help from you kind people.

We are looking to source some patio furniture, specifically the "rattan style" woven chairs and a *round* table. The table to have a diameter greater than 1.50 m so as to be able to seat 6 minimum.

Visited Aki and Bricolage whilst down there, plenty of "woven" furniture, *no* round tables.

Have searched the net and found companies who will supply and deliver but they are not local to the Silver Coast, or indeed for that matter, the Algarve.

I really would like to support the local area if at all possible, so anyone got any contacts/shop details/experiences.

I would be most grateful.

Rob


----------



## canoeman

All rattan type I've seen are square/rectangular, try LeRoy Merlin bigger range than Aki


----------



## robc

canoeman said:


> All rattan type I've seen are square/rectangular, try LeRoy Merlin bigger range than Aki


This was the kind of thing I had in mind, ideally purchased from a local supplier.

Garden Furniture


Any ideas for sourcing a local supplier.

Rob


----------



## canoeman

Well they must be around, as you've found one, but I've never seen a circular one, they all seen to follow current garden fashion trends in design and colour, we'll keep an eye out


----------



## siobhanwf

Have had a good search online Rob but they are all square.
The link you have given is located in Spain and may be the only one for you. 

If you want to search further in Portugal.....google.pt and search for _Conjunto mesa redondo rattan e cadeiras jardim_


----------



## canoeman

Received one of Amazons offer e-mails so checked on there for you, big difference in price and slightly more practical in individual seats rather than two to a bench and you could buy 3 for the one your looking at
Sidney Rattan Garden Conservatory Dining Set Round Table and 6 Chairs: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


----------



## robc

canoeman said:


> Received one of Amazons ..................................................................... Round Table and 6 Chairs: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors[/url]



Hi canoe

Thanks for the mail. I have checked this out and also from another site:

Maze Rattan - La 6 Seat Set (Oval Table) - Chocolate Rattan - FREE PARASOL - 6 Seat Sets - Furniture Sets

Personal recommendation, express delivery and export boxed..........job done 

Next is the BBQ 


Many thanks for all your help, canoe, siobhan and everyone, I much appreciate it.

Rob


----------



## canoeman

Plenty of choice here for permanent built in types, anything else I'd get in UK much cheaper.


----------



## robc

canoeman said:


> Plenty of choice here for permanent built in types, anything else I'd get in UK much cheaper.


Thanks Canoe, I think I will.

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf

If you decide on the built in type there is a manufacturer right beside where I live.


----------



## robc

siobhanwf said:


> If you decide on the built in type there is a manufacturer right beside where I live.


Thanks Siobhan, I was thinking of a Gas BBQ on wheels.

I think having now had a surf around that it will be cheaper to source that in the UK.

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf

robc said:


> Thanks Siobhan, I was thinking of a Gas BBQ on wheels.
> 
> I think having now had a surf around that it will be cheaper to source that in the UK.
> 
> Rob



And much more choice


----------

